# 1 Wolf -  banned for not being Mexican enough



## theCaptn' (Jan 22, 2011)

this 'newb' 1 wolf, who the fuck is he? 

And why isn't he being moar mexican? 

frijoles y arroz motherfucker!

vote now for Anything Goes 1st banning!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Him and Chico are the same person. Just like RetLAW and Tesla are the same person and theCaptn' and Mr. Fantastico are the same person...


----------



## SFW (Jan 22, 2011)

P.S. Ill call INS as he's being escorted from DRSE headquarters.


----------



## SFW (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> theCaptn' and Mr. Fantastico are the same person...


 

Youre good. I even switched up my lingo from ass to arse to throw the hounds off of me...I guess it didnt work.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 22, 2011)

He brings that border crossing flavor into the forums; we had enough of the banana boat jews. I say let him stay in american soil.......


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Him and Chico are the same person. Just like RetLAW and Tesla are the same person and theCaptn' and Mr. Fantastico are the same person...



no way, Jose.  we both enjoy tacos and quesadillas but no way thats me.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 22, 2011)

I’ve taken it upon myself to smuggle 1 Wolf out of Mexico, in exchange for a backpack full of Mexican gear. If anyone else is interested, I’ll send him back for another gear run.


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2011)

Jersey Shore


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 22, 2011)

I say keep him around for a while so we have someone to fuck with.  It will only be a matter of time before he bans himself.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 22, 2011)

i think i'm going to denounce my citizenship and go south and come back as an undocumented american so i can reap all the welfare,school,housing,tax free loan,social security,food stamp, etc benefits........


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

Cool, i say let him stay.
I have loads of articles on how great Mexico is.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Him and Chico are the same person. Just like RetLAW and Tesla are the same person and theCaptn' and Mr. Fantastico are the same person...



Sounds like we have a lot of Multiple~personality disorders going on here.  Sibel, anyone, anyone....


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Sounds like we have a lot of Multiple~personality disorders going on here. Sibel, anyone, anyone....


 I would have to agree with you.I think some here suffer from a *Schizoaffective Disorder* with *Grandiose delusions......*


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> I would have to agree with you.I think some here suffer from a *Schizoaffective Disorder* with *Grandiose delusions......*



mucho smart. I must marruy a white woman soon to get the green card armando


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 22, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> P.S. Ill call INS as he's being escorted from DRSE headquarters.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> mucho smart. I must marruy a white woman soon to get the green card armando


 
before you do that .Go to college like vorte and you will have a fat white woman in no time maybe if college is to hard for vorte and you try ITT or 
Phoenix online college


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Cool, i say let him stay.
> I have loads of articles on how great Mexico is.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

Retlaw said:


>



I was using sarcasm.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 22, 2011)

1 Wolf + 2 Wolf = Justifiable Homicide


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> 1 Wolf + 2 Wolf = Justifiable Homicide


 
Good luck with that


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 22, 2011)

Never mind…… I forgot you are protected by the cartel….


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I was using sarcasm.



Your forgiven.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

*Musicians killed in Mexico after refusing to play more songs for audience*

Leaving the audience wanting more is the goal of every musician, unless you're a musician in violence-torn Mexico.

Two members of local group La Excelencia were murdered in a Guadalajara bar early Monday morning after refusing to play more songs past closing time, El Occidental of Mexico reported.

Jonathan Martinez, 22, and Gustavo Alejandro, 35, were pronounced dead outside the Vida Divina nightclub, gunned down by unidentified assailants with suspected ties to the country's notorious drug gangs.

A third victim, identified as bar patron Leslie Soltero, 26, was taken to a local hospital with a gunshot wound to her ankle.

When La Excelencia's performance came to an end around 4 a.m. local time, four reportedly intoxicated and aggressive audience members demanded the musicians continue playing. Sensing trouble, the group extended its set by two songs, but was eventually forced to pull the plug by the bar's owner, according to El Occidental.

Out of nowhere, one of the instigators threw a grenade at the stage. The explosion injured one person and had panicked customers running for the exits.

Martinez and Alejandro were among those who fled the bar, but they were met at the front door by a hail of bullets, presumably from the same four men who had harassed them earlier.

By the time police arrived at the scene, the killers had already escaped by car. No witnesses were able to identify the getaway vehicle.

With News Wire Services



Read more: Musicians killed in Mexico after refusing to play more songs for audience


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> *Musicians killed in Mexico after refusing to play more songs for audience*
> 
> Leaving the audience wanting more is the goal of every musician, unless you're a musician in violence-torn Mexico.
> 
> ...


 The Zeta's did that.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> The Zeta's did that.



Family?
We don't want that shit here.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Family?
> We don't want that shit here.


Do you know what they are?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> Do you know what they are?



What are they?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> What are they?



Drug dealers.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Drug dealers.



I figured that, I thought he was going to say they were a group of Mexican stock brokers.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Drug dealers.


 Close hitmen for the cartels


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

Every day I wake up and the first thing I do is THANK God for Border Patrol.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Every day I wake up and the first thing I do is THANK God for Border Patrol.


 They can't even stop them they did a hit about 6 months ago in cali ,the border patrol is scared shitless of them.True.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> They can't even stop them they did a hit about 6 months ago in cali ,the border patrol is scared shitless of them.True.



Do you approve of this?


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Do you approve of this?


I'm sure you can look it up for yourself. cop


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> I'm sure you can look it up for yourself. cop



That didn't make any sense.
Are you proud of this? *Answer me!*


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> That didn't make any sense.
> Are you proud of this? *Answer me!*


 
No they are train by the mexican goverment who had them train by the U.S goverment train by army rangers. So they are Army rangers mexican..the cartels pay better than the goverment. i don't like it. but poverty breeds this fearless type of person


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> No they are train by the mexican goverment who had them train by the U.S goverment train by army rangers. So they are Army rangers mexican..the cartels pay better than the goverment. i don't like it. but poverty breeds this fearless type of person



thank you. Just wanted to know what type of person you are.
I have no problem with decent legal Mexicans.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I figured that, I thought he was going to say they were a group of Mexican stock brokers.




My phone died and my charger s in my Hummer.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> thank you. Just wanted to know what type of person you are.
> I have no problem with decent legal Mexicans.


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2011)

Zeta's are gangsters


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

sara said:


> Zeta's are gangsters


 the one's in the southwest are hitmen . sound funny but mexican special forces(rangers) paid by the drug cartels. they get about 5-7 g a month (per person) but the life span is not very long at that job


----------



## SFW (Jan 22, 2011)

omg theres 2 wolves now? So many not bigs, i cant stand it!!!


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> thank you. Just wanted to know what type of person you are.
> I have no problem with decent legal Mexicans.


 The last part of your statement i find funny for some reason.I picture you saying that as you laugh..


----------



## sara (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> the one's in the southwest are hitmen . sound funny but mexican special forces(rangers) paid by the drug cartels. they get about 5-7 g a month (per person) but the life span is not very long at that job



they do the Same thing here, that's why we have too many cops around


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

sara said:


> they do the Same thing here, that's why we have too many cops around


 Most cops don't carry automatic weapons.florida had that problem in the 80's firefights in the streets.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 22, 2011)

Cartel wars are so interesting...... meet 1 Wolf's local Zetas, that were captured and beheaded.... nice...


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> The last part of your statement i find funny for some reason.I picture you saying that as you laugh..



Don't forget the klan hood.
I am being sincere.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Cartel wars are so interesting...... meet 1 Wolf's local Zetas, that were captured and beheaded.... nice...



Barbaric....I hope my kids America isn't exposed to this shit.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Cartel wars are so interesting...... meet 1 Wolf's local Zetas, that were captured and beheaded.... nice...


with both cartels using and hiring the hitmen it can get messy like any war.Everyone can get got.can't remember who said that 
Oh and the Z stands for zeta they do that after they kill so they can take credit.To send a message what happens to narcs and people who steal from them.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Barbaric....I hope my kids America isn't exposed to this shit.



You n RetLAW gonna make some babies!?


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Barbaric....I hope my kids America isn't exposed to this shit.


 

Drug cartels = Al Qaeda  ??????


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> You n RetLAW gonna make some babies!?



FU!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Drug cartels = Al Qaeda  ??????



Similar, there is going to come a time where we have to put our foot down.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> with both cartels using and hiring the hitmen it can get messy like any war.Everyone can get got.can't remember who said that
> Oh and the Z stands for zeta they do that after they kill so they can take credit.To send a message what happens to narcs and people who steal from them.


 

Listen here 1 Wolf, if you can translate that jiberish on the back of that windshield, maybe you're not that useless.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Listen here 1 Wolf, if you can translate that jiberish on the back of that windshield, maybe you're not that useless.



There was an indian tribe that did something like that..


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Listen here 1 Wolf, if you can translate that jiberish on the back of that windshield, maybe you're not that useless.


 
already did.


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> before you do that .Go to college like vorte and you will have a fat white woman in no time maybe if college is to hard for vorte and you try ITT or
> Phoenix online college



Yeah vorte seems like the type of people who work in a dunking donuts and is happy with teh money he makes there. He remind me of uncle pepe in his younger days.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> There was an indian tribe that did something like that..


 How did that workout for them?


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> omg theres 2 wolves now? So many not bigs, i cant stand it!!!




are you a girl? why u say oh my god? puto travesti


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> Oh and the Z stands for zeta they do that after they kill so they can take credit.To send a message what happens to narcs and people who steal from them.


 
What that^^^^ ??


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> Yeah vorte seems like the type of people who work in a dunking donuts and is happy with teh money he makes there. He remind me of uncle pepe in his younger days.



Even if I did work in a dunkin donuts which I don't it don't change the fact that you are a dirty unloved mexican jew so afraid of getting neg repped you had to make another account faggot. Your ISP is being checked, and ICE is on the way nigga!


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> Yeah vorte seems like the type of people who work in a dunking donuts and is happy with teh money he makes there. He remind me of uncle pepe in his younger days.


 Who's sock puppet are you. la vorte gordo ¿no?


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> What that^^^^ ??


 the z on the hood. the read is nothing much


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Even if I did work in a dunkin donuts which I don't it don't change the fact that you are a dirty unloved mexican jew so afraid of getting neg repped you had to make another account faggot. Your ISP is being checked, and ICE is on the way nigga!



gringas in america tell me I look like oscar de la hoya. ICE cant cash me, i jump fences is a skill i master.


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> Who's sock puppet are you. la vorte gordo ¿no?



picha gorda lo que tengo guey . pleas don call vorte gordo, is not nice. even if he wants ro call ice one me and you, we treat persons with respect. maybe he has too much money and can pay for sexwho knows.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> gringas in america tell me I look like oscar de la hoya. ICE cant cash me, i jump fences is a skill i master.



U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

your luck to be a Gynocologist becaus only way you see cuchi is that way


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Even if I did work in a dunkin donuts which I don't it don't change the fact that you are a dirty unloved *mexican jew* so afraid of getting neg repped you had to make another account faggot. Your ISP is being checked, and ICE is on the way nigga!


 
Mexican Jew??


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> your luck to be a Gynocologist becaus only way you see cuchi is that way



Which means I'm STILL seeing 100% more than you will ever see.


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Which means I'm STILL seeing 100% more than you will ever see.




i have to go have some drinks now. maybe we talk, your a funny individual. I practice my english in this forum, is refreshin.,


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 22, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> i have to go have some drinks now. maybe we talk, your a funny individual. I practice my english in this forum, is refreshin.,


 

You should practice sending us free Mexican gear....


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> You should practice sending us free Mexican gear....



is all animal steroids here. pm me you address i can send when i get back to mexicio after valentines day. i work in flower factory to make big money to wire to mexico. we can work somethin out man, maybe some favors


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

I think he likes you DarkHorse.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Even if I did work in a dunkin donuts which I don't it don't change the fact that you are a dirty unloved mexican jew so afraid of getting neg repped you had to make another account faggot. Your ISP is being checked, and ICE is on the way nigga!


 
So how did that ISP thing workout for ya. not me is it


----------



## vortrit (Jan 22, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> So how did that ISP thing workout for ya. not me is it



They said they did not want to apprehend you right now because they did not feel like going into the gay bath-house where you frequent. Keep your eye out on the way out the door though... hint - hint!


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

vortrit said:


> They said they did not want to apprehend you right now because they did not feel like going into the gay bath-house where you frequent. Keep your eye out on the way out the door though... hint - hint!


te apuesto gordo yea i'm scared


----------



## 2 wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

vorte gordo fofo


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 22, 2011)

in b4 3wolf


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2011)

2 wolf said:


> mucho smart. I must marruy a white woman soon to get the green card armando


 


1 wolf said:


> I would have to agree with you.I think some here suffer from a *Schizoaffective Disorder* with *Grandiose delusions......*


 
The people have spoken . . both these motherfuckers . . banned! 




 . . . . for 3 days


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> The people have spoken . . both these motherfuckers . . banned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  ......  Your my hero !


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 23, 2011)

frijoles y arroz!

GICH!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

Too bad I can't neg this fucker while he's banned.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2011)

vortrit said:


> too bad i can't neg this fucker while he's banned.




+1


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> The people have spoken . . both these motherfuckers . . banned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*lol........ REPS!!!*


----------



## Mikeniggard (Jan 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> The people have spoken . . both these motherfuckers . . banned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Strange computer are great aren't they


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 23, 2011)

Mikeniggard said:


> Strange computer are great aren't they



We need the Prince, now to delete this asshole.


----------



## Mikeniggard (Jan 23, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> We need the Prince, now to delete this asshole.


----------

